# Future airflow complications



## Valknut (Aug 23, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this but I will be putting a metal roof on a Victorian style house and I was wondering about future complications with airflow. It is a traditional attic, 2x6 studs, 4 windows, will eventually be spray foamed for insulation, and I was planning on doing the whole roof with ice and water shield. Will it be fine the way it is with the 4 windows or will additional airflow be needed?


----------

